# Scareme B-Day



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Scareme!!!*










*Happy Happy Birthday Scareme!!* I hope it's your best one yet.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Let me be the first to post a comment for a fellow 50 year old...
"SORRY"

Happy B-day


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very happy Birthday to you Laura! Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

50 candles?That's not a birthday cake-that's a forest fire!! All joking aside have a great birthday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1-800-FIRE TRUK! lol

Happy Birthday Laura!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday! I think I can see the glow of the candles from my house here in Maryland!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday there youngster!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday 
2 birthday posts
wow....lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday. Man you are old.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Scareme!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

From what I understand, 50 is the new 40 so Happy 40th Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Scareme

You are spoiled and have 2 threads


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What?!?!?!? nobody sang to you?!?!?!?$%^&*(???

I guess it's up to me:

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday dear scareme
happy birthday to you

or something.....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the two threads, before they merge them, I'll comment on both:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Need 2 threads so Laura is sure to find at least one - the old eyes ain't what they use to be.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday scareme!!!!!!!! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day!!*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday to you Scareme!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday there youngster!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

happy deathday!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday! I hope you finally get scared!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday scareme


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horror Day


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey whats this two threads stuff? Who started the second thread??? where is it? am i lost again?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey whats this two threads stuff? Who started the second thread??? where is it? am i lost again?


The threads were merged T. 
rip86 started the other one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

happy b day scareme woohoo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for the Birthday wishes and Slimy for the song. I can just imagine Slimy's baritone sining Happy Birthday, thanks. One thing I want to say is getting old is not for the weak. It takes big cahonies to put in fifty years, and I'm proud of every one of them. Lets just hope the next fifty are just as much fun. Oh, and Wyatt, you're such a gentleman for letting me turn fifty, first. When we get to one hundred, I'll slow down and let you go first on that one. Thanks again everyone, it's been fun!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------

